# Does anyone hunt anymore?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Except for a few diehards...
What is going on? 
The majority of members/predator hunters here have dropped off the radar.

What's your excuse? 

Is it because of COVID-19
The price of gas 
The cost of living in general
Lost interest 

I'm one of them... I've lost interest in hunting within a year of moving closer to the valley. This place we moved to sucks moose schlong.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

7/24/2022 will be my 10th. year here @ predator talk.
I should start a poll.... LoL just kidding Don 
Time flies...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish I had the time to get out calling but work is crazy with no help and long hours for me and the time of day that I start has changed with covid I now start at 3:30 am and some days don’t clock out until after 5:00pm


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

seems the older I get the more I put off hunting. not cause I don't want to . just crazy busy and when I do get a day off I just want to relax.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I love hunting but I've gotten tired lately of have to drive so far for no reward. It's an hour no matter what direction I go. And I'm out of commission at the moment. Hoping to be back at it come Oct or so.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mostly health issues the last few years with the both of us,got out of the garlic business so that has opened up more time plus an extra week vacation this year. So a + looking ahead(frigging gas prices here doesn't help), still family here though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’ve cut back on the driving due to the price of gas, it’s a ways out to get past all the sprawl. I also have 2 crazy dogs (one was a puppy the other a rescue)that helped slow things down. This heat we’ve had lately doesn’t help one bit either. My wife still works long hours so I’m also in charge of the house and all the crap that goes with it. 
i need to get out more.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't been calling in many years but, I hunt more now that I am retired. Getting older is slowing me down now too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So... 
1. No time
2. Getting old 
3. Too far
4. Health issues
5. Don't have a camouflage apron
6. A moose is much slower target

Thanks guys... This gives me a better idea of what's going on. 
Everyone is getting old.
I'm not exactly sure how my hunting buddy does it... He's in his 70's plays baseball three times a week... Goes looking for rattlesnakes every chance he gets. He is keeps himself very busy.

He must have found the fountain of youth.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My conclusion: We are getting old, don't want to drive to far to go hunting, we have a hundred other things that need attention, health issues are getting in the way... Hog wash. Sounds like we have more excuses than reasons to go. 
We need some motivation
Any ideas?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Everyone meet at Skip’s the middle of October


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have planned for the fall a black bear hunt and a deer hunt in Ohio after thanksgiving.


----------



## Jerseyrifle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sis says come west, visit the Prescott area.
Sure you got all the gun porn in the Mesa area.
Those 120 degree AZ days tho!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Everyone meet at Skip’s the middle of October


I'd love this. Maybe I'll be healed by then.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> I'd love this. Maybe I'll be healed by then.
> Fred we are planning on doing something at Skip’s around the 15th of October like we used to this fall
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> I'd love this. Maybe I'll be healed by then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


You okay Fr3d. ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Heart surgery Aug 1 to replace a valve. I'll survive and hopefully be ready for fall hunting season.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We’ll keep you and Amy in our thoughts and prayers.
And remember, pictures or it didn’t happen !!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Work has been insane. Have the gear and funds just not much time. Fishing has taken over again as it does every few years. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Fred made me a riflesling for my 22 250.and tho I've never met him I think of him everytime I pick up that gun ...which is alot ...prayers for you friend .

I've bowhunted for almost 40 years now and have taken a pile of game and tho I cant pull a heavy bow anymore with todays equipment there is no need to ..this fall is gonna be bow bird hunting bigtime for me .Our local archery club has an award system that gives points for each different species taken..so far I've filled almost all requirements for all awards ,got my master bowhunter buckle about 5 years and am now heading for the Pinnacle award ,no one has ever done it in the 43 years of the club's existence..The big game ,small game ,fish and Pope and Young requirements have all been done and now I need 2 more species of geese ,already have my Canada,3 more grouse and 4 more kinda of ducks and its finished..could be expensive as birds and arrows dont go well together...

So to answer your question does anyone hunt anymore the answer is a big YES ! And I will til I die .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Cam, I only wish.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to see you made it Fred... My cousin is going in in next month for a valve job. And an old friend of mine needs to get a stent soon Al...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll be out and about again as soon as they tell me it's OK to drive. Not like I didn't drive around the neighborhood yesterday to test it.  but they have to tell the wife it's OK. Lol

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear you’re doing good Fred


----------

